# Icloud synchronise pas



## mickael0411 (14 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour a tous,

alors voila depuis hier je ne peux plus avoir accès a Origine et me connecter au jeux car ça me dit que les fichier ne sont pas synchroniser, ensuite sur steam certain autre jeux ne veulent plus ce sauvegarder car les fichier sont sur icloud et ne veulent plus non plus se synchroniser.

Du coup j'ai ce message d'erreur qui apparait fréquemment " iCloud for Windows. Mon flux de photo ne peut pas être mis a jour. Photo iCloud ne peut être mis a jour car vous n'avez pas le droit d'ajouter des fichiers au dossier des téléchargements."

en bref c'est le bordel avec Icloud et je n'en connais pas la raison.

Quel manip a faire svp car j'ai essayer et rechercher un peu partout mais en vain.


----------

